# Tombstone lifter



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

They don't have parts. Keep in mind, those props are not meant to last. This is a fine time to learn how to make props on your own.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

If you can, make your own, that way you'll know how to fix any problems that arise. The stuff they sell at SPIRIT and other box stores looks cool, but most of it is crap. Don't buy it unless you can afford to replace it every couple of years.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

People asking for assistance don't need to constantly be told to make their own props.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> People asking for assistance don't need to constantly be told to make their own props.


There is no assistance to be had. The help is in telling people to stop buying cheap Chinese crap at over-inflated prices.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Restless Acres said:


> People asking for assistance don't need to constantly be told to make their own props.


I'd rather point out the obvious answer to others when they are asking for advice than let them continue to do the same thing over and over again and wonder why things never change.


----------



## LisaBG (Nov 17, 2020)

Halloweenprophunter2010 said:


> Hi! I have a tombstone lifter and I stored it for this year and the base and poles broke. The head is fine along with the cloak but I was wondering if Tekky even sends replacement parts for super old props like that. If not how can I get replacement parts for it?


I think if you are able to repair the parts, that would likely be the only option for this decoration.. As others have stated, they won't be selling replacement parts for this specific product. You could theoretically make/have someone remake (mold & cast) the broken pieces depending on material/nature of the damage, but that would be a pretty costly venture that would likely be more expensive than just replacing the entire decoration.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Cephus404 said:


> There is no assistance to be had. The help is in telling people to stop buying cheap Chinese crap at over-inflated prices.


Rare is the prop that I have been unable to fix. I have discovered that I enjoy fixing broken props, whether my own that broke, or ones I purchased broken.
If you look at my past postings you will see a number of times where I have tried to help people fix their props, sometimes by uploading photos from when I fixed the very same prop. So there is assistance to be had.
I probably have well over a hundred life-size or near life-size animatronics, and maybe 80% of them have never had an issue of any kind. Of the remaining 20% that have had issues I have been able to fix maybe three quarters of them.
Those are what we call facts, as opposed to , say, opinion.
I think it is awesome that there are inexpensive retail animatronics available for purchase. Do some break quickly or easily! Yes. But that is a trade-off for having inexpensive retail animatronics. I would rather have them available for purchase, accepting that trade-off, than not being able to buy them. 
Do what you want to do. Accept that others choose a different path.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> Rare is the prop that I have been unable to fix. I have discovered that I enjoy fixing broken props, whether my own that broke, or ones I purchased broken.
> If you look at my past postings you will see a number of times where I have tried to help people fix their props, sometimes by uploading photos from when I fixed the very same prop. So there is assistance to be had.
> I probably have well over a hundred life-size or near life-size animatronics, and maybe 80% of them have never had an issue of any kind. Of the remaining 20% that have had issues I have been able to fix maybe three quarters of them.
> Those are what we call facts, as opposed to , say, opinion.
> ...


Sincere question... have you fixed Gemmy Butlers? I have two and they both have their issues. One has eyes that don't turn. The other a head that doesn't turn. I'd love to fix them, but I've found little in the way of how-to's. I'm handy at fixing stuff, but not so much with electronics, motors, etc. If you're able to help, I'll send you a PM.

To those who recommend building your own props, while I completely agree with the thought and recommendation, I have to say not all folks are mechanically inclined. I'm sure you're fully aware of that fact, and those folks regularly have a fear of tools if it's not a simple "unscrew this and replace". Personally, while I'm good with tools, the electrical part of prop building props is quite intimidating unless someone is willing to explain and show the details of electrical wiring, motors, etc.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

No Gemmy butlers. Only Gemmy lifesizes I have fixed were Life-size Mummy (mostly carpentry type stuff) and Midnight Countess (whose head wouldn't turn).


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I bought a somewhat broken Life-size Brain Monster right before Halloween, but will be awhile before I get around to fixing.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh! Meant to say that there are very helpful tutorials on youtube for a lot of Gemmy props. Gemmy Master Animatronics.


----------

